# Acela with option to book Superliner Roomette?



## rchickenman (Nov 16, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/wKccPaI.png

This has to be some kind of error in the booking system, right?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 16, 2015)

Yep, unless Amtrak has somehow started running Sleepers on the Acelas!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 16, 2015)

Oops!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 16, 2015)

Note that your illustration said "None Left" and did not include a price. I thinks this is just the standard way the prices are displayed on amtrak.com and in actuallity no sleeper rooms were offered.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 16, 2015)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Note that your illustration said "None Left" and did not include a price. I thinks this is just the standard way the prices are displayed on amtrak.com and in actuallity no sleeper rooms were offered.


Sleepers are not shown for non LD trains. They'll show First Class or Business Class if those are options.


----------

